# Peter beim Abstrich (Koi)



## velos (19. Apr. 2008)

Habe heute bei einigen Koi Abstriche vorgenommen, da einer der Burschen ab und zu springen.
Besondere Fresslust haben einige auch nicht, und liegen oft am Boden. Kann ja auch noch an den Temp. liegen (11°C) im Teich.
Habe bei jedem Abstrich 1-3 Trichodina gefunden.
Und jetzt
Hier die Bilder:


----------



## rainthanner (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Peter beim Abstrich*

Hallo Peter, 

ein Abstrich im Frühjahr und im Herbst ist stets von Vorteil. 
Du weißt nun, wer der Quälgeist ist und kannst ggf reagieren. 

Wunderschön ist so ein Trichodina, gell. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Peter beim Abstrich*

Nur behandeln ist aber ein Problem jetzt oder ?


----------



## velos (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Peter beim Abstrich*

Einiges sollte gehen,

KPM z.B. oder Salzbad


----------



## ra_ll_ik (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Peter beim Abstrich (Koi)*

Moin
bei welcher Vergrößerung hast du die Trichodina gefunden?

Behandlung mit KPM oder Salzbäder ist temperaturunabhängig, setzt aber  voraus, alle Fische herauszufangen...
Eine gemeinsamme Behandlung im Teich ist meines Wissens erst ab 13-14° sinnvoll.

Ich habe gestern auch ein sehr seltenes springen und scheuern beobachten können. Bisher habe ich keinen Abstrich vorgenommen oder irgendwelche Mittel angewendet. 
Ich habe den Eindruck das es mit dem Auftauchen der Fadenalgen zu tun hat. Diese wachsen seit 2 Tagen stärker, vorher war alles ok.
(Fadenalgen sollten ja eingentlich nichts damit zu tun haben)


Was macht man in diesm Fall, abwarten ?


----------



## velos (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Peter beim Abstrich (Koi)*

Hallo Ralf,

ich starte mit 100 fach, da kann man schon einiges sehen (auch die Trichodina). Dann gehe ich auf 400 fach und fahre Schritt für Schritt den Objektträger ab.
Das Bild ist bei 400 fach.


----------

